# SIMA Buffalo Symposium who is going?



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

With times being difficult, I was wondering first off who will be attending, secondly who will be driving down, and if you are would you be willing to car pool. Lastly anyone going down alone are they willing to share a hotel room.? Also who would want in on a PlowSite GTG


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm near positive I'll be there Paul...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll be driving Paul. I'll share a room with you. We'll have at least one, maybe a few Normand blowers there, priced to move at SIMA Show special prices 

I actually need to talk to you about tickets Paul, I'll send you an email.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

When is it. Post up some more info


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1454625 said:


> When is it. Post up some more info


Here you go, everything you would like to know.

http://sima.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=7


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.sima.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=7

June 20-23 in Buffalo NY


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

So grandview is getting us a suite right? If so, that'd be sweet!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

There won't be a group of us (as there was for the Schaumburg symposium), but I have intentions of going as of now. I may be interested in sharing a ride with someone, but not real interested in sharing a room.

I'm quite the snorer (or so I'm told).


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

I would like to go, is it worth the money if you re a small company?


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

also what is the plow site GTG?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

pabaker66;1454659 said:


> I would like to go, is it worth the money if you re a small company?





pabaker66;1454660 said:


> also what is the plow site GTG?


Yes it's worth it. It is a place to drink beer and talk about snow!

I;ll be there. Just not Friday night my kid graduation is that night.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

grandview;1454681 said:


> Yes it's worth it. It is a place to drink beer and talk about snow!


Well put sir!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;1454681 said:


> Yes it's worth it. It is a place to drink beer and talk about snow!
> 
> I;ll be there. Just not Friday night my kid graduation is that night.


Good, we can have the GTG on Thursday night then as I have an engagement Friday night I can't miss.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

I plan on it.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I wish I could.....last year (schaumburg) was my first and it was awesome. My cousin is getting married on friday and i'm the best man. I'd skip almost anything else, but standing up in a wedding.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;1454724 said:


> Good, we can have the GTG on Thursday night then as I have an engagement Friday night I can't miss.


Another wife for your harem?


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have never went. Will there be new equipment and supplies to see?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

pabaker66;1454802 said:


> I have never went. Will there be new equipment and supplies to see?


Are there hot models at trades shows?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Planning on it I have missed the last two. Already tried booking hotel room on a tip from someone , but it hasnt worked so far. I'm only an hour & a half away, last time I commuted. But between the cost of fuel, etc, it wasn't worth it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

pabaker66;1454802 said:


> I have never went. Will there be new equipment and supplies to see?


Yes there is a trade show.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There are 3 really nice places to stay downtown and walking distance too.


----------

